# The thread for the insane ride from London to York



## martint235 (20 Dec 2011)

Ok, there is another thread here that began with a plan. And it's a very good plan. The plan is to ride the FNRttC from York to Hull, rest and then ride from Hull to London down part of the LEL 2013 route.

This thread isn't about that, this thread is about the mad plan to ride from London to York BEFORE the start of the FNRttC. This plan is still in the basic planning stage but add thoughts, registrations etc and we'll work it out eventually.

A couple of good things have happened that means I can now more fully commit to this (and hopefully to LEL 2013) assuming nothing goes wrong between now and then.


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Dec 2011)

After watching shutter island, inception and black swan back to back, am wondering if these rides we do are a test of reality or that were actually all sectioned already and in cloud cookoo land..


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Dec 2011)

I may be up for doing some or all of the bit going north to York.

If you allow 14 hours, that should be more than enough time. Aim for a 7 or 8 am departure from London, which will give you plenty of time for recuperation in a York hostelry.


----------



## martint235 (21 Dec 2011)

Yeah I was kind of thinking of around 8am, depending on who and how many it should be ok


----------



## Red Light (21 Dec 2011)

Took me 17 hours to ride when I did London to York a few years ago. 14 hours would be a good pace.


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Dec 2011)

I am not man enough to do the "Up and Back" so do please ignore my comments if you feel so inclined. If you are preparing to ride London-Edinburgh-London why not ride the London to Hull section - the "Up" bit - along the LEL route to familiarise yourself with it, then ride or train to York, then do the FNRttC to Hull, then follow the LEL route - the "Back" bit - back to Loughton? It's not the shortest route but you do get to ride almost half of LEL, which might come in useful at 3am in late July in all those confusing Lincolnshire lanes in a rainstorm when you're exhausted.......
Also, Hull to Loughton is 300k, and audax (BRM) time is 20 hours, so for those thinking of riding up to York from London in 14 hours, I humbly bend knee, tug forelock, bow head, and admit to being in the presence of Gods Of The Cycling World. You might want to have a bit of a rethink as well.......


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Dec 2011)

Actually yes, you're right. I was thinking 14 hours based on a Luton to York distance. Allow 16 hours from London, so you'd better look at a 7 am departure.


----------



## martint235 (21 Dec 2011)

mmmmartin said:


> I am not man enough to do the "Up and Back" so do please ignore my comments if you feel so inclined. If you are preparing to ride London-Edinburgh-London why not ride the London to Hull section - the "Up" bit - along the LEL route to familiarise yourself with it, then ride or train to York, then do the FNRttC to Hull, then follow the LEL route - the "Back" bit - back to Loughton? It's not the shortest route but you do get to ride almost half of LEL, which might come in useful at 3am in late July in all those confusing Lincolnshire lanes in a rainstorm when you're exhausted.......
> Also, Hull to Loughton is 300k, and audax (BRM) time is 20 hours, so for those thinking of riding up to York from London in 14 hours, I humbly bend knee, tug forelock, bow head, and admit to being in the presence of Gods Of The Cycling World. You might want to have a bit of a rethink as well.......


 
I have a thing about getting on trains with my bike. Plus I just enjoy being out on it. I can see the sense in what you say with familiarisation in mind however that won't do me any good. I've done the FNRttC to Brighton about 5 times now and it's still nearly always a surprise!!!

220 miles if it's fairly flat I would say is do-able in 16 hours if there's only 4-5 people (and one of them isn't semi-permanently in a Tesco toilet!!! ). 

At the moment I'm definitely very much still in the "Here's an idea" stage but moving towards "Yeah sod it, I'll give it a go" stage.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Dec 2011)

I have a tried and trusted route in my back pocket. 199 miles from HPC. Some hills in Leicestershire, and a bit of unpleasantness between Northampton and M. Harborough, but mostly very good riding.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Dec 2011)

martint235 said:


> This thread isn't about that, this thread is about the mad plan to ride from London to York BEFORE the start of the FNRttC. This plan is still in the basic planning stage but add thoughts, registrations etc and we'll work it out eventually.


 
You are Dick Turpin  John Nevison AICMFP


----------



## martint235 (21 Dec 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> You are Dick Turpin  John Nevison AICMFP


 
Hey that's a good sign, he made it to York!!!


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Dec 2011)

martint235 said:


> Hey that's a good sign, he made it to York!!!


 
I wouldn't recommend Nevison's incentives of death or deportation to Tangier as a training programme though


----------



## User10119 (21 Dec 2011)

Whilst I do appreciate that the preferred style of the average FNRer is likely to mean that your preference would be to repair to a local hostelry for a spot of rest, rehydration and ribald banter before le Grand Départ from the Minster (at which I shall endeavour to be present with 2 working elbows and, assuming I accomplish this, shall aim this year to keep both in that state thus enabling participation beyond Grimston Bar roundabout) I can quite likely offer early arrivals in York tea, coffee, cake and quite possibly other tasty_baked_comestibles together with a certain amount of bed/sofa/floor space to catch a hour or two's kip. If that helps.


----------



## martint235 (22 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1652129, member: 10119"]Whilst I do appreciate that the preferred style of the average FNRer is likely to mean that your preference would be to repair to a local hostelry for a spot of rest, rehydration and ribald banter before le Grand Départ from the Minster (at which I shall endeavour to be present with 2 working elbows and, assuming I accomplish this, shall aim this year to keep both in that state thus enabling participation beyond Grimston Bar roundabout) I can quite likely offer early arrivals in York tea, coffee, cake and quite possibly other tasty_baked_comestibles together with a certain amount of bed/sofa/floor space to catch a hour or two's kip. If that helps.[/quote]
That's very kind of you CL. I'm nowhere near far enough in planning to actually consider what will happen on arrival in York. When I finally get round to working the details out I'll keep your offer in mind. Given that York will effectively be around the half way point, sleep may not be a bad idea.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2011)

And anyone who has tasted Mrs C Lions scrumptious cake-age would know that it's a very fine offer indeed


----------



## Red Light (23 Dec 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Actually yes, you're right. I was thinking 14 hours based on a Luton to York distance. Allow 16 hours from London, so you'd better look at a 7 am departure.



I would recommend starting at first light or a bit before which is what I did in midsummer. I finished just as the sun was going down over York Minster. It's about 220 miles.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zimzum42 (24 Dec 2011)

When would this be? I don't know when the fnrttc is...


----------



## StuAff (24 Dec 2011)

April 27, zimzum....


----------



## zimzum42 (24 Dec 2011)

thans dude - hoping to get out on a Sunday ride next year after my hols, can chat about it then...


----------



## martint235 (24 Feb 2012)

Is anyone else up for this? Interest seems to have died off. 

I'm committed to riding back but not sure about riding up on my own so just trying to gauge interest.


----------



## frank9755 (29 Feb 2012)

I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## martint235 (1 Mar 2012)

Frank if only you'd responded sooner. I'm now booked on a train to York although I am still cycling back from Hull.


----------



## velovoice (1 Mar 2012)

Of course, "booked on a train" does not necessarily mean you must board said train. Especially if you are, say, already nearly there by bike at the time.


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Frank if only you'd responded sooner. I'm now booked on a train to York although I am still cycling back from Hull.


 
I said earlier I'd come along!


----------



## martint235 (1 Mar 2012)

Yebbut no one commented when I tried to gauge interest at the weekend! Oh well, ticket in back pocket I suppose.


----------



## thom (1 Mar 2012)

If I'm still on sabbatical (unemployed) and in the country, I'll come along. Possibly en route further north with a new machine worthy of expeditions.


----------



## frank9755 (10 Apr 2012)

Who is riding up?
I've not planned a route or anything yet but it is about 300km from my house and planning a route should be easy. 
If someone fancies a fairly brisk ride up then it would be good to join up. If not, I'll just set off on the Friday morning and head north.


----------



## Ian H (10 Apr 2012)

Riding from Ealing in November I think it took about 16 and half hrs with a couple of heavy panniers.


----------



## martint235 (11 Apr 2012)

Dellzeqq did post a route (I think it's the LonJoG one) but I can't for the life of me find it.

Anyway unless it's chucking it down, I'll be riding up. What time are you thinking of leaving HPC? About 7am ish?


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Dellzeqq did post a route (I think it's the LonJoG one) but I can't for the life of me find it.
> 
> Anyway unless it's chucking it down, I'll be riding up. What time are you thinking of leaving HPC? About *7am* ish?


 Not stopping for lunch then?


----------



## martint235 (11 Apr 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Not stopping for lunch then?


I work it that I've got 5 hours to spare for lunch. I can sit down in a Pizza Hut and get served in that length of time


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Apr 2012)

frank9755 said:


> Who is riding up?


 
Not any more - I've received a better offer.


----------



## frank9755 (12 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Dellzeqq did post a route (I think it's the LonJoG one) but I can't for the life of me find it.
> 
> Anyway unless it's chucking it down, I'll be riding up. What time are you thinking of leaving HPC? About 7am ish?


 
I need to work out a route first and see how long I think it will take. The routing sites (bikehike, etc) seem to recommend going via Hoek of Holland so I will need to do a bit of manipulation. I'm away from this afternoon until Tuesday so won't do it until next week. 

HPC not on my way (unless I do the LEL route which is possible but I believe it is a bit 'laney' so may not do that - would prefer some nice main roads).


----------



## martint235 (12 Apr 2012)

Ok. I'll try to dig Dell's route out and then we'll arrange a meeting point somewhere. I'm not going be on lanes much and although Dell's route is with LonJoG in mind it had cut the distance to 199 miles so it must be fairly direct


----------



## iZaP (12 Apr 2012)

Wait wait, where are you riding up to from London to York? to ride the night ride, and then train back?


----------



## martint235 (12 Apr 2012)

No, ride up , do the FNRttC, sleep, ride back


----------



## TimO (12 Apr 2012)

iZaP said:


> Wait wait, where are you riding up to from London to York? to ride the night ride, and then train back?


 
Don't be silly. Ride from London to York, do the night ride, and then cycle back to London.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ok. I'll try to dig Dell's route out and then we'll arrange a meeting point somewhere. I'm not going be on lanes much and although Dell's route is with LonJoG in mind it had cut the distance to 199 miles so it must be fairly direct


This one?
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Hyde Park Corner&daddr=Hockliffe to:Kettering to:Oakham to:Bingham to:Swinecote Rd/B6034 to:Worksop to:Selby to:53.8666449,-1.063319 to:York&hl=en&ll=53.96176,-1.08208&spn=0.021032,0.038581&sll=53.874645,-1.070824&sspn=0.042151,0.077162&geocode=FbbfEQMdnKz9_yk_c5E1JQV2SDEflY3ow3Phrw;FTppGAMd4Qr3_yl7q9b39lF2SDHXDoNbX0SXvg;FSKBHwMdd9v0_yllWlASJ3R3SDG1_DbbYQ3-1g;FXusIwMdn-n0_ymXikO4gHh3SDH_mDlHVjkVHw;FTD4JwMdEGnx_ylFYK0ELM95SDFK8vgWBcjTSA;FYbIKwMdZsjv_w;FXZvLQMdR97u_ynvzQ88LAh5SDHlXYDSy-qF_w;FeSrNAMdS7fv_ymPbQ7qARZ5SDETIHqV9cXdWA;FZTwNQMdacbv_yljhGbP4zp5SDHdTrArxRcF8A;FTNmNwMd1H3v_ynxZZjhQMN4SDHR5FSKiat0Rw&oq=york&dirflg=w&mra=dvme&mrsp=8&sz=14&via=8&t=m&z=15

I'd probably fancy this if it was a 'ride through' with no big break in the middle, but as you'll be going for an ultra-breakfast with 'kippers' then I might lose heart for the return. As Hull is higher up than that London I guess it must be all downhill on the way back to Olympic City?!


----------



## martint235 (12 Apr 2012)

Come along 'teef. You can fill the large gap with beer of varying colours.

If I turned round and came straight back, I reckon it would be almost midnight before I got back. Even I would need to sleep before then


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2012)

I didn't say 'come straight back'...but LEL isn't going to let you doss in one star luxury is it? I thought this was "training"! Best to find out what you can't do rather than what you think you might.


----------



## martint235 (12 Apr 2012)

Aperitif said:


> I didn't say 'come straight back'...but LEL isn't going to let you doss in one star luxury is it? I thought this was "training"! Best to find out what you can't do rather than what you think you might.


 For LEL I'm figuring ride through the first night until about 3pm, have a bit of a kip. Ride on until about 2am, sleep till dawn. And then just ride dawn till dusk everyday. That's the basic plan anyway as far as my planning goes.

With Hull, I already know I can't hit midnight . Coming back from Hastings last year I started falling asleep at about 3pm so best to have a hotel to kip in rather than try to find someting en route wouldn't you say?


----------



## martint235 (12 Apr 2012)

I wondered who that was for a while then remembered. I know there has been concern over people driving or riding back from FNRttCs. In defence of riding back, cycling does keep you more alert than I would imagine driving does just by the physical exertion required. However I know I will need sleep at some point and I don't fancy Trickedem's bus shelter idea


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2012)

I started falling asleep on the Hastings Saturday - about the same time actually. But I had 'taken beer' (and plenty of sh** from the seagulls, not you lot for a change) with several at that seaside wasteland, then with Olaf in Belgravia, amidst Simon-like blokes in white chinos and blue Pink shirts - the antithesis of the hoi polloi. With accompanying partners, they carried flags to celebrate the day.
I might be tempted to 'keep it catnap' and maximise rest when you get it - I really don't know, but it seems an interesting thing to think about.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> Talking of falling asleep en route, you should ask Trickedem for his experience of same  If it's not safe to drive after a night ride, why would it be safe to cycle after a night ride plus?


Depends on one's motivation and stamina generally, I guess. Certainly not viable after beer, or too much hanging around. Also, sitting in a car and feeling tired is a recipe for disaster, without a ride previous.


----------



## martint235 (12 Apr 2012)

Well I'm always prepared to listen to others ideas and plans. All I've done is put in place a couple of fallback plans:

1. A 1st class ticket with bike reservation on the 9pm train to York in case it's chucking it down or I go off the idea of cycling up for any other reason
2. A Travelodge hotel room from 3pm on the Sat afternoon. Comfortable place to sleep if nothing else.

I'll be awake from at least 6am on the Friday anyway so cycling to York is just a way to fill the time.


----------



## iLB (12 Apr 2012)

How long do you plan to sleep? If you stop for too long everything will seize up and make starting again very unpleasant.


----------



## martint235 (12 Apr 2012)

To be honest no firm plan as yet. Probably 3pm - 7pm then get up and go and get something to eat and then possibly sleep from maybe 10pm to 1am then set off back.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> To be honest no firm plan as yet.* Probably 3pm - 7pm* then get up and go and get something to eat and then possibly *sleep from maybe 10pm to 1am* then set off back.


Wow! A two sleep luxury!


----------



## frank9755 (12 Apr 2012)

As i said on the other thread, I've always thought that doing the night ride at a leisurely pace, drinking beer and lolling around for the best part of Saturday would make riding back hard, but not in a nice way or in a way that was good training for anything. 

If you are going to ride back, get some sleep straight after breakfast, avoid beer and get on the road by early saturday afternoon (or sooner)!




iLB said:


> How long do you lan to sleep? If you stop for too long everything will seize up and make starting again very unpleasant.


----------



## martint235 (12 Apr 2012)

Unfortunately I don't have anywhere to sleep after breakfast. 

However I'm happy to be guided by other people. So long as I'm awake and can stuff my face with food I should be able to keep pedalling


----------



## martint235 (12 Apr 2012)

Here we go, 211 miles from my house so around 200 from HPC. RWG is giving a max gradient of 34% but I don't actually believe that for a minute.


----------



## User10571 (12 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Here we go, 211 miles from my house so around 200 from HPC. RWG is giving a max gradient of 34% but I don't actually believe that for a minute.


I've just clicked on that link.
There was an audible "F*** M*!!!" at this ip address.....

G'luck!


----------



## Aperitif (13 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have anywhere to sleep after breakfast.
> 
> However I'm happy to be guided by other people. So long as I'm awake and can stuff my face with food I should be able to keep pedalling


You don't wear armwarmers and you're worried about a sleep?
Strange boy.
I would consider the actual FNRttC as 'recovery riding',M. You (and 'the others') have a bit of application either side.


----------



## zigzag (13 Apr 2012)

this might be of interest, it follows the "official" LEL2013 route from loughton to pocklington.


----------



## martint235 (13 Apr 2012)

zigzag said:


> this might be of interest, it follows the "official" LEL2013 route from loughton to pocklington.


 Hi Rimas, is the route up the same as the route back as I'll be riding a lot of that on the way back from Hull on the Sunday. For the way up though the route from Pocklington almost seems to double back on itself and I think I'll be tired enough by the end of this set of rides!!!


----------



## frank9755 (13 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have anywhere to sleep after breakfast.
> 
> However I'm happy to be guided by other people. So long as I'm awake and can stuff my face with food I should be able to keep pedalling



Theres always somewhere to sleep, if you're tired enough!

Everyone is different but I find half an hour in the morning, when its warmed up sets me up nicely to ride through the next day


----------

